# my new toy!!



## RedRancher04 (Aug 4, 2010)

2010 rzr s
just picked it up tonight ill get some more pics tomorrow


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't even know they made a purple lol....def different and btw they ripped ya off you only have one guard on the front a arms lol


----------



## RedRancher04 (Aug 4, 2010)

yeah the guy i got it from said it came off a couple months ago im gonna try and get a new one this week

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------

its a limited production its the purple thunder edition


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Im Jealous


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

She's a beauty!! I'd love to give one of those a go!!


----------



## RedRancher04 (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks yall!! cant wait to get it dirty!!!


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks nice man! Congrats!


----------



## RedRancher04 (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks yall!!


----------

